# Semen Collection for IUI.. HELP! (lubricant, special condom?)



## FrankieGirl16

Hi,
My husband and I have been ttc for 18 months. For 6 months we used clomid and timed intercourse. We also did three months of IUI. My nurse told me that it was okay to collect his semen sample from interrupted intercourse (i.e. unprotected sex, pulling out into cup). 

I'm now going to a new office and they say that the sample must be collected via masturbation with no lubricant. This is just not going to happen for my husband.

I looked online and found that Preseed personal lubricant is "fertility friendly, safe for use while ttc" as it does not harm the sperm. Has anyone ever used this or heard of it?

I have also heard of a special condom for collecting the sample. Has anyone used this special condom? If so, is it comfortable? Has anyone used it in combination with the preseed?

Why can't we just collect the sample from intercourse with no protection? Can my cm cause harm to his sperm?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Any lubricant, even PreSeed can harm the sperm and some sperm can be lost from interrupted intercourse. My clinic requires a clean sample as well, most clinics do. I have heard of a special condom to use to collect it but we have never used it.

Is his issue having to do it in an office? Most will let you bring it in provided you live close enough. Office is still better though because they have it earlier and there is less risk of losing sperm.


----------



## ellie27

I am thinking is it just a non-spermicidal condom they want - there are condoms that have a lubricant on them which harms sperm....a non-spermicidal condom is what we used

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

His issue is that he can't ejac. from using his dry hand. He said his hands are like sand paper and it won't feel good, so there's no way it will work! Haha sorry if it's tmi!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

To continue the TMI.. will he be able to if your hands are doing it?


----------



## Kichi

DH says that it is difficult/uncomfortable doing it "dry" he also gets stressed out that he will miss the cup, but that's all part of the process so he has managed to make his deposit for both of our IVFs and 2 SAs. I don't think he enjoyed it though. LOL


----------



## FrankieGirl16

He was allowed to use mineral oil. they supply in in the room in the office and they sell it at the regular pharmacy, so it all worked out! Now let's see if it really works! 2ww starts tomorrow after my 2nd IUI


----------

